# Netzwerk zwischen WInXP und Suse Linux 9.0



## haniballl (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte folgendes realisieren und möchte euch fragen ob dies überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich habe 2 Rechner , auf einem läuft Win Xp und auf dem anderen will ich Suse Linux 9.0 Installieren.
Ich möchte gerne auf dem Linux System einen Apache Server einrichten mit SQL und allem was dazugehört und möchte diesem auch unter Linux verwalten.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Ist es möglich über ein Netzwerk zwischen beiden Systemen, meine Dateien auf dem Linuxsystem über Windows zu bearbeiten (z.b. Photoshop, Dreamweaver usw).
Und ist es möglich diesen Lokalen Server über das Windows system dann per localhost zu erreichen.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich.
Würde mich über ein Feedback sehr freuen.
Danke und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Ben Ben (30. Januar 2004)

hi,

hmm sprich du wilst per Windowsshare vom XP Rechner auf dem Suse-Rechner zugreifen? DAs wäre kein Problem, dazu brauchst du nur den SAMAB Daemon einzurichten, der bei Suse 9.0 mit dabei ist.

mit dem Localhost meinst du, dass wenn du http://localhost als beispiel in deinem Browser auf dem XP-Rechner eingibst, der Webserver deiner Linuxbox aufgerufen wird?
Ist eigentlich schwachsinn das zu ändern, weil es sicherlich Prorgramme gibt die auf "localhsot" und nicht direkt auf die IP des localhost (127.0.0.1) zufreifen.
Aber ich glaube du kannst das in der hosts Datei ändern. Diese liegt  unter
C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\etc


----------



## haniballl (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Ben Ben,

hast Du eine Ahnung ob es irgendwo ein Tutorial gibt wie man einen Linux und einen XP Rechner als Netzwerk einrichtet.

Zwei XP Rechner ist kein Problem. 

Aber mit Linux ist halt ein Problem.

Gruss


----------



## maychu (4. März 2004)

Hi,
Eigentlich ist doch es egal welche ip du nimmst. Ob du nun 127.0.0.1 oder eine 192.168... eingibst ist doch relativ. 

Ueber die host-datei kannst einfacherhalber einen name vergeben der dir dann diesen namen auflöst, sprich du traegst 

```
192.168.1.200  webserver
```


ein dann kannst du http://webserver auf den apache zugreifen. Vorrausgesetzt diese hat die IP.

Unter SUSE9 ist es auch kein PRoblem den samba server zu konfigurieren. Wenn du eine grafisch Oberfläche installiert hast einfach unter  YAST/ Netzwerkdienste/ SAMBA Server gehen ... von da aus ist es einfach, wenn du den anweisung folgst.

mit der konsole findest du unter /etc/samba/smb.conf die wichtigste datei ....

wenn du eine Freigabe eingerichtet hast unter suse dann baue mit deinem windows eine netzlaufwerkverbindung zu der freigabe von suse ...


----------



## Tim C. (4. März 2004)

> Hi,
> Eigentlich ist doch es egal welche ip du nimmst. Ob du nun 127.0.0.1 oder eine 192.168... eingibst ist doch relativ.


Nein. 127.0.0.1 ist IMMER der physikalische Loopback, das heisst über 127.0.0.1 wird immer und auch wirklich immer auf den Rechner zugegriffen, auf dem du die IP eingibst. Es ist nicht möglich und noch weniger sinnvoll, die 127.0.0.1 als LAN IP zu nutzen.
Des weiteren sind für private LANs sowieso nur bestimmte Ranges freigegeben, die da wären

```
Anfang          Ende                Subnetzmaske    Netflag (Suffix)
10.0.0.0        10.255.255.255      255.0.0.0       /8          Class A
172.16.0.0      172.31.255.255      255.240.0.0     /12         Class B
192.168.0.0     192.168.255.255     255.255.0.0     /16         Class C
```



> Ueber die host-datei kannst einfacherhalber einen name vergeben der dir dann diesen namen auflöst, sprich du traegst
> 
> ```
> 192.168.1.200  webserver
> ```


Macht allerdings nur in einem 2PC Lan wirklich Sinn, weil du sonst auf jedem Windowsrechner die host Datei anpassen müsstest.
Alternativ ist es aber auch überhaupt kein Problem den hostname (PC-Namen) des Linux Rechnerst in die Adressleiste zu schreiben (ging zumindest bei mir immer einwandfrei).

Und jetzt mal ganz unter uns, der letzte Beitrag ist von Ende Januar, ich denke also das Problem ist gelöst


----------



## kleinerEngel (23. März 2004)

*Auch so ein Problem*

Hi Jungs!

Ich hab auch so ein ähnliches Problem!
Wir haben hier in meiner Firma ein windows netzwerk (seit kurzem win 2003 server, auf den workstations überall xp) und ich hab testweise auf einem pc suse 9.0 installiert, nur mal so zum reinguckn! 
tja, nun will ich den in unsre domäne hängen! ich habs schon so weit gschafft, dass ichs netzwerk einsehn kann, aber ich kann nicht drauf zugreifn, nix kopiern und so! hab mich ewig lang mit rumgespielt, aber i komm net weiter!
wär echt super dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
danke danke danke im voraus
engel


----------

